# sphynx cats for sale



## kurtfrank (3 mo ago)

Our *Sphynx Kittens for sale* love to sleep under the covers with you and keep you company at all times. Our Sphynx Kittens are not timid creatures, yet they are very gentle and non-aggressive. They have a strong intuitive sense in relation to their owner and possess mystical healing properties. Our *Sphynx Cats for sale* are the definition of "alpha cats" - superior in cleanliness and disposition - and you never have to worry about hair on your clothes or furniture.


----------

